# Vegas shoot question.



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

zestycj7 said:


> Hey everyone, I am planing on shooting Vegas this next year and have a question for all you ppl. I shoot non-sights fingers,bow hunter class. My point on with my set up is 40 yards. I shoot 27 1/2" dl, 57# and I am shooting the Easton XP Excell 400's. The question I have is...anyone know about where I should start to try and find a setup that I would be point on at 20 yards? Should I try a heavy alum. shaft or stay with a carbon shaft ?
> Any and all help would be awsome, thanks.
> Don.


Try the same question in the finger shooters forum. There are some great barebow guys in there can help you out.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the reply.
Don.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

What I've seen being used by some barebow archers was usually heavy aluminum and usually left quite long, like near full length with some trimming and point weight adjustment then to get to point on. Just some observations though, I'm no expert on the technique or set-up for bowhunter .

>>------>


----------

